# where do you pee?



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

If you are like me, you need lots of energy drinks and coffee to keep you awake during the night shift. The problem is, it's not always so easy to find a gas station or a fast food joint near me. So I'm wondering, what did the rest of you do when your bladder is full?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

711, McDonalds, a hotel lobby bathroom, Wawa, Sheetz, A found porto-john, Highway rest stop bathroom..

Gas stations in bad neighborhoods will often NOT let you in the bathroom. Just a warning.


Other options are anywhere no one can see what you are doing but nowhere near a school.

Worst case you can put a hoodie over yourself and fill a Mt Dew bottle and toss it in a gas station trash can.

You really shouldn't do it in public if you can't at least go out in the bushes. Public urination is really bad, in some places sex offender registry bad.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> If you are like me, you need lots of energy drinks and coffee to keep you awake during the night shift. The problem is, it's not always so easy to find a gas station or a fast food joint near me. So I'm wondering, what did the rest of you do when your bladder is full?


I created a similar thread months ago. Maybe it will give you some ideas

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-gotta-pee.133745/


----------



## mrDEE630 (Jun 2, 2017)

As someone who tries to drink at least a gallon of water a day, I feel your pain. 

I normally try to find a store but if I'm somewhere where I can park away from others I have no issues peeing outside. My favorite trick is to open the driver door and back door creating a makeshift stall for myself, or pretending to check something out on my vehicle! 

I have always thought that this job would be way more difficult as a woman for this reason, among others lol


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> If you are like me, you need lots of energy drinks and coffee to keep you awake during the night shift. The problem is, it's not always so easy to find a gas station or a fast food joint near me. So I'm wondering, what did the rest of you do when your bladder is full?


When i was working nights I'd just find a dark corner, but now at day it's a lot harder(no pun) to find a spot specially in NYC.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Piss jug


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Casinos, Walmarts, Smiths, Maverik gas stations, Quikstop Gas Stations, out in the desert behind a bush if out in the boonies.

I tried a peanut butter jar once but it was actually very difficult to use in my car. It did work, but it was... difficult.

Also, the airport TNC lot has port-a-potty here, I think paid for collectively by Uber/Lyft drivers.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

mrDEE630 said:


> As someone who tries to drink at least a gallon of water a day, I feel your pain.
> 
> I normally try to find a store but if I'm somewhere where I can park away from others I have no issues peeing outside. My favorite trick is to open the driver door and back door creating a makeshift stall for myself, or pretending to check something out on my vehicle!
> 
> I have always thought that this job would be way more difficult as a woman for this reason, among others lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Veju said:


> Piss jug


I was just reminded of "piss Jug alley" from Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Open Waze app, find nearest mcdonalds, if there isn't any closer public restaurants nearby, I go there.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NV878S/?tag=ubne0c-20

Pee bags FTW!


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

My friend in NJ had an issue and he bought depends and that took care of the problem. I asked him if he smelled like pee after a while and he said no...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> My friend in NJ had an issue and he bought depends and that took care of the problem. I asked him if he smelled like pee after a while and he said no...


You are asking the wrong person. Ask his pax.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

disgusting


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

My favorite stops are Whole Foods, McDonalds, and Wal-Marts. I don’t mind any walking that’s involved as it’s good to get out and stretch as often as you can. However, when I’m in a hurry or a business is just not available, then I pull in behind a building or warehouse and use the front car door and back car door as a blind...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I always keep an eye out for portojohns. I have perfected my portojohn radar.



SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> My favorite stops are Whole Foods, McDonalds, and Wal-Marts. I don't mind any walking that's involved as it's good to get out and stretch as often as you can. However, when I'm in a hurry or a business is just not available, then I pull in behind a building or warehouse and use the front car door and back car door as a blind...


Tactical pee, take a knee!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Tactical pee, take a knee!


Just be sure you're not peeing uphill


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

I keep a empty Honest Tea bottle in the car under drivers seat and when I can find a suitable place to step out I stay in and piss in the bottle and immediately dump it out. I keep the lid on it at all times. It works great and has saved me time on numerous occasions. I don't want an indecent exposure ticket because I had to pee!


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Typically mine is a gallon jug that I throw out on the highway at my earliest convenience.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Veju said:


> Typically mine is a gallon jug that I throw out on the highway at my earliest convenience.


Not even clever anymore.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Anywhere I can park 

My truck is high enough to comfortably screen me from view


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

At night time any empty parking lots Warehouse building behind the building alley, dark Street ....just be stealth.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just be sure you're not peeing uphill


Or into the wind


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

I have an empty water bottle that I use every time I uber. My bladder says thank you.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Funny thing is cops watch for pee ers...

You would be surprised...

how many drivers...

Get arrested for DUI...

caught emptying their bladders...

Oh that feels good....

Oh #&$##$....

Rakos


----------



## Tazyboy28 (Nov 24, 2016)

Get 2 32 ounce cups and pee in the car. Then toss pee on the street.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tazyboy28 said:


> Get 2 32 ounce cups and pee in the car. Then toss pee on the street.


Ok now Im confused. .

It takes you TWO 32 oz cups....OMG...

What r u....

The jolly green giant???????

And I thought I was being rude...

Tossing my old pepsi on the street...

Rakos


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> If you are like me, you need lots of energy drinks and coffee to keep you awake during the night shift. The problem is, it's not always so easy to find a gas station or a fast food joint near me. So I'm wondering, what did the rest of you do when your bladder is full?


You have to ask? Go to a quiet neighborhood or where there is not much lighting that is somewhat secluded, Just Go!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I'm always surrounded by gas stations, fast food, dept stores, etc, no need to improvise here. I need a stretch every few hours anyway.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

24 hour grocery stores and Walmarts. Usually cleaner than gas stations or convenience stores.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

When i'm downtown it's nearly impossible to find parking haha.

I usually have to drive towards the burbs to find somewhere.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

If you have tinted windows, find a dark spot and jump in the back seat and pee in a cup. Open door when done and dump out. Put your willy away first though!! You can but urine holders that are plastic on ebay if you do not like a cup. I have one but never used it.

With some practice, you can pee sitting in the drivers seat. I have a short cup as I have a short willy.


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

Since I dont drive so many hours or overnight, is not a problem that affects me but you can do bushes, gas stations, Mcdonalds; just google the closest place you have.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

This guy is the Pissmaster


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

7-11 is my go to, they are everywhere.


----------



## vspr01 (Aug 29, 2016)

If u hokd urine... Erectile dysfunction and urinary tract infectiobs
Better to empty it bro
Keep empty bottble or large coffee cups


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

vspr01 said:


> If u hokd urine... Erectile dysfunction and urinary tract infectiobs
> Better to empty it bro
> Keep empty bottble or large coffee cups


So if you hold it your willy won't work?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Did someone just say...

reptile disfunction....

Oh no...that was another joke...8)

Rakos

PS. It still functions....8)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> If you are like me, you need lots of energy drinks and coffee to keep you awake during the night shift. The problem is, it's not always so easy to find a gas station or a fast food joint near me. So I'm wondering, what did the rest of you do when your bladder is full?


Construction site port o lets.



Rakos said:


> Did someone just say...
> 
> reptile disfunction....
> 
> ...


The REPTILES are not Amused.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Thinking about pissing on the local uber green light office door.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

At night, when its dark, I pee in a bottle, cap it, and offer it out as free water to rude passengers. "Sorry the water isn't cold but please enjoy this in addition to a 70% discount on a taxi while I make minimum wage."


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I park with my doors near a wall, open front and back doors and pop a squat. There are no bathrooms in downtown cleveland.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I can't be the only one that has used a pax's bathroom. If you guys didn't actually act like socially inept savages, most pax are nice enough to let you pee at their house.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Driver or PAX?


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> I can't be the only one that has used a pax's bathroom. If you guys didn't actually act like socially inept savages, most pax are nice enough to let you pee at their house.


Do you also take a nap in their bed???


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> If you are like me, you need lots of energy drinks and coffee to keep you awake during the night shift. The problem is, it's not always so easy to find a gas station or a fast food joint near me. So I'm wondering, what did the rest of you do when your bladder is full?


Are you kidding me? You are in Minnesota, I drive in NYC and I pee anywhere I can park my car, even on 5th Ave and central park ... Here's a hint, Gatorade bottle is your best friend


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I keep a shot glass in the glove box.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

RussellP said:


> I keep a shot glass in the glove box.


Is it just my little monkey brain...

Or does this sound a bit close to kinky...8O

Rakos


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I keep a shot glass in the glove box.


you must have a really small willy....LOL


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

toilet bowl


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

uber fool said:


> toilet bowl


That was helpfol....


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Flacco said:


> That was helpfol....


This is the best place to p


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Lately I've been pissing on my back tires. It cools the brakes down and my pax get a nice whiff of steaming piss when they get in. It's a small victory for me against paxholes.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Sheetz convenience stores are my goto stop. I buy all my gas there so they owe me! Fast food joints if there's no Sheetz. When I'm in a campground and don't want to take a long walk in the middle of the night I find 1/2 gallon milk jugs are perfect.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I keep an empty 24 oz styrofoam coffee cup in the pocket of the drivers door and a water bottle, paper towel and hand sanitizer. Pee into the cup, dump out. Use the water to rinse then dry with paper towel. Hand sanitizer and off you go. If I'm not in the hood, I'll go to the back seat and cut off all the lights there's a little bit more room there. If I'm in the hood I don't even leave the drivers' seat. Whole process takes 1.5 mins. Sometimes you can stay online during.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I keep an empty 24 oz styrofoam coffee cup in the pocket of the drivers door and a water bottle, paper towel and hand sanitizer. Pee into the cup, dump out. Use the water to rinse then dry with paper towel. Hand sanitizer and off you go. If I'm not in the hood, I'll go to the back seat and cut off all the lights there's a little bit more room there. If I'm in the hood I don't even leave the drivers' seat. Whole process takes 1.5 mins. Sometimes you can stay online during.


You can always stay online. Just be within reach of your phone. I keep handiwipes and a small short cup as a high cup is harder with a short willy lol


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Flacco said:


> You can always stay online. Just be within reach of your phone. I keep handiwipes and a small short cup as a high cup is harder with a short willy lol


Originally, I had a 20 oz coffee cup but apparently my bladder can hold 21.5 oz.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Originally, I had a 20 oz coffee cup but apparently my bladder can hold 21.5 oz.


My bladder is the size of a walnut. I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee many times.


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

Answer to your question. 
TOILET


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Warning: Even if you are really desperate to go but get caught peeing outside of your car by the cops then to see what could happen to you google: 
Well That's A First liveleak


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

I would not pee outside unless I was deep in the woods. Do wild bears shit in the woods??


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Originally, I had a 20 oz coffee cup but apparently my bladder can hold 21.5 oz.


And it makes the coffee taste funny.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

O.K. this is where I pee!! This is me:
*LiveLeak.com - Well That's A First*





Someone please give me a shake!!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

If the passenger doesn't tip on their leg, or if I miss the shoe. It's fun when they are wearing sandals, flip flops or those ugly crocs. Honestly, I like marking my territory to warn other drivers that this is my territory.



dirtylee said:


> I can't be the only one that has used a pax's bathroom. If you guys didn't actually act like socially inept savages, most pax are nice enough to let you pee at their house.


I love dropping an upper decker in the pax's toilet tank.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Instead of wasting all that valuable pee, make it into a "value-added service". Get a few regular customers that appreciate a golden shower, like according to unsubstantiated, scurrilous rumors, our President. Make America moist and yellowish, again.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uberingdude said:


> If you are like me, you need lots of energy drinks and coffee to keep you awake during the night shift. The problem is, it's not always so easy to find a gas station or a fast food joint near me. So I'm wondering, what did the rest of you do when your bladder is full?


In a bottle, at a place where no one is looking, natch. Empty the bottle and put back in trunk. EZ. Girls, I don't know what to tell you, oh yeah, there's a device, kinda like a funnel that fits neatly on your you-know-what, which pours into a bottle for that purpose. It's probably on Amazon.

Those energy drinks, the price of which really adds up, are really bad for you. I drink coffee, and I have several bottles of herb tea I bring with me ( that I make myself, it's a lot cheaper than energy drinks ).

P


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Chevron, otherwise double big gulp cup/Gatorade bottle, worst case: any cup laying on the ground, lean to side a bit and let it rip (in the car, yeah it's gonna smell, but I don't want to risk a ticket getting caught in public)

I try not to eat/drink before shift. I pig out at end of shift and then sleep, stressing the digestive tract BIG TIME


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

This is especially difficult for me as I am pee shy so I need to find a place that has no bathroom traffic. Hotel lobbies are the greatest, especially if an unexpected #2 is necessary. Also, for some reason, the Arby's in my town never has much traffic, even when most fast food restaurants are swamped. So I use that as my piss place, but I do feel guilty and will occasionally buy something from them just to ease my conscious. Since my territory is not usually more than 20 minutes from home, that's AN option as a last resort.


----------



## Kawaihala (Oct 13, 2016)

mrDEE630 said:


> As someone who tries to drink at least a gallon of water a day, I feel your pain.
> 
> I normally try to find a store but if I'm somewhere where I can park away from others I have no issues peeing outside. My favorite trick is to open the driver door and back door creating a makeshift stall for myself, or pretending to check something out on my vehicle!
> 
> I have always thought that this job would be way more difficult as a woman for this reason, among others lol


Never had a problem yet as a woman. Just find me a nice dark alley and use the wall and the two doors....lol if all options are out the door n i cant hold it any longer....lol


----------



## chefclean2017 (Jun 6, 2017)

I make my "Sun Tea" in a mason jar under my seat. When full, I throw it at the rudest passenger of the night.


----------



## ManwBiGcar (Mar 15, 2016)

poland spring or any other water bottle, after i pee in them i put inside small black garbage bag and then in trunk, whenever I find place to dispose garbage i throw bag away, i cant go to restrooms everytime i want to pee, cause i pee at least once in an hour


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Kawaihala said:


> Never had a problem yet as a woman. Just find me a nice dark alley and use the wall and the two doors....lol if all options are out the door n i cant hold it any longer....lol


Damn, does no one walk up to you?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Damn, does no one walk up to you?


Only guys like you ya creep.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Veju said:


> Only guys like you ya creep.


People are nosey.
I am very nosey.
The pax in my car are also curious as to what ur doing against the wall with ur pants down.


----------



## Michael Inscoe (Jun 8, 2017)

A travel bottle. I just need to know where I can sleep in my car in the Bay area


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

I always prefer QT because the bathrooms are always clean, they are open 24 hours and QT's are all over the Phoenix area.

I also look for McDonald's because they are all over Phoenix as well and surprisingly their restrooms are clean.

However, when mother nature calls and she not gonna wait LOL I will find a nearby dumpster or I will pull over my car and use my doors to block what I am doing from view. These extreme measures are only at night and I try to avoid those circumstances LMAO.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Michael Inscoe said:


> A travel bottle. I just need to know where I can sleep in my car in the Bay area


Dont sleep in your car. Go home to your daughter.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Outside of your car at night or know where the local restaurants are and their hours!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Do not waste free ammunition!


----------



## Ansible (Feb 26, 2018)

6 words: Gatorade Bottle, empty into street drain.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ansible said:


> 6 words: Gatorade Bottle, empty into street drain.


Dude just dump the whole bottle!


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have a tube rigged up that goes down the inside of my pantleg and out a hole I put in the floorboard. I know the damage to the floorboard will make the car worth less when I trade it in, but there is no way I'm missing a surge.


----------



## Randomblina (Apr 22, 2018)

Ahh the benefits of being a man. What would you suggest for someone who can’t use a Gatorade bottle? LOL


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Randomblina said:


> Ahh the benefits of being a man. What would you suggest for someone who can't use a Gatorade bottle? LOL


As cute as you are...

Just smile big and it won't matter...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Ansible (Feb 26, 2018)

Randomblina said:


> Ahh the benefits of being a man. What would you suggest for someone who can't use a Gatorade bottle? LOL


lol! sorry to laugh, cuz I do feel your plight... but I do have a solution for you! it's called a "Go-Girl" & comes in a cute pink color too! .. (see attached image). Jah-Bless Bed Bath Beyond

enjoy


----------



## Randomblina (Apr 22, 2018)

Now that is funny!!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Anywhere with a bathroom near the entrance. Most retail is out but Target, gas stations, fast food, Starbucks, etc.


----------



## Ansible (Feb 26, 2018)

Randomblina said:


> Now that is funny!!


I think the product was named that, so people could say "You go, girl!"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Randomblina said:


> Ahh the benefits of being a man. What would you suggest for someone who can't use a Gatorade bottle? LOL


CVS, Walgreens and Rite Aid.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Some places I've had to pee in certain circumstances are between me and my therapist; Aside from that I've used bottles, cups, side of the road, a wooded area, the dumpster behind Taco Bell, and an unnamed tunnel.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

1) McToilet.
2) GasBuddy app. Shows gas stations around you on map, with amenity details for each one.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Pax Collector said:


> Some places I've had to pee in certain circumstances are between me and my therapist; Aside from that I've used bottles, cups, side of the road, a wooded area, the dumpster behind Taco Bell, and an unnamed tunnel.


I've used...

Over the side of the boat...

Out the window of a car...

Off the edge of a very high cliff...

From the top branch of the tree...8>O

Add yours below...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Rakos said:


> I've used...
> 
> Over the side of the boat...
> 
> ...


Too bad I don't have your flexibility to scale cliffs and send my stream out of my car window Rakos  Would've come in handy on many occasions!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> My friend in NJ had an issue and he bought depends and that took care of the problem. I asked him if he smelled like pee after a while and he said no...


Ummmm.........gross!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I usually stop at ‘the usual’ places - fast food places, hotel lobbys, parks, etc.. But i always carry my ‘emergency’ Gatorade bottle just in case..
Earlier this week i had an ‘emergency’ and pulled off a long road in the hills to use it.. There is very little traffic and no houses on the road but there is no legal place to pull over.. i figured nobody would care at 830 in the morning and I was out of choices so I proceeded to put the emergency bottle to use while sitting in my front seat (the normal way it’s used)...
Just as i was mid-stream, a friggin cop-car pulls onto the street from the corner about 1/8 mile away and starts slowing down as he approached me.. trying to look “casual” and looking straight-ahead instead of down at what i was doing I tried to quickly wrap things up and ended up having a bit of a hazmat spill... cop looked at me as he went by and continued on..

The worst part of the story is that as I was leaving I realized that I was only about 1/2 mile from a public golf course with open rest-rooms that i’ve Used before.. I went in there to finish then went home for the day..


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

IERide said:


> But i always carry my 'emergency' Gatorade bottle just in case..


Possibly a more attractive alternative: one of those thick heavy insulated glasses with screw-on lid and straw, that have a rubber seals in the lid. Dark color, with some hotmelt glue modifications. And a bunch of Purell wipes standing by.

May be gross, but, when you have the emergency to go, whatchya gonna do?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Possibly a more attractive alternative: one of those thick heavy insulated glasses with screw-on lid and straw, that have a rubber seals in the lid. Dark color, with some hotmelt glue modifications.


You sir, are a genius! And i just happen to have about 10 of those rotting in the cupboard becuase the wife seems to collect them, then never use them.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

IERide said:


> You sir, are a genius! And i just happen to have about 10 of those rotting in the cupboard becuase the wife seems to collect them, then never use them.


Now that one of them may end up being used, I hope she wont be... you know... pissed


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Randomblina said:


> Ahh the benefits of being a man. What would you suggest for someone who can't use a Gatorade bottle? LOL


I use a 24oz Coffee Cup and the blessings of heavily tinted windows.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I use a 24oz Coffee Cup and the blessings of heavily tinted windows.


24oz!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> 24oz!


Need ample slosh space upon retrieval/disposal.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> 24oz!


I use a 32 oz gatoraid bottle. Usually cuz they are on sale and I have a case of them in my trunk


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> 24oz!


Without a trouser python you need a giant cup to avoid making a mess.

I can't believe you animals.

I just lift my back leg and put comes a rainbow.

Then a few little toots and some clouds come out.

No seriously I find a 711 or a WAWA like a civilized human being.

Or take off my permit lanyard and walk into a hotel lobby..


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Need ample slosh space upon retrieval/disposal.


You're my kind of girl!


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

QT nuff said.

**** these passengers getting mad. They are getting quite the deal with at least 50% off regular cab rides. They crack me up when they act like little snowflakes.


----------

